
WIRED Explores Frontiers with Guest Editor President Barack Obama - ehudla
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/editors-letter-november-2016
======
Jaruzel
"... President Obama is a big Star Trek nerd."

I feel validated! If POTUS can be a trekkie without being ridiculed then so
can I. :D

